# Cinnamon has had her first litter



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well the post's a little late actually, Cinnamon had her litter on Sunday, but I wasn't decided on whether I'd be keeping any.
She had 11 babies but they weren't growing well at all so I culled the three smallest, one was definitely a runt. I'm culling down to four tomorrow as I don't have home's for any yet and don't want to be left with 8 unwanted mice which end up going unloved  But also, she doesn't seem to be doing as well as Ginger and Nutmeg (her sisters) did in their litters they had together. They had 17 between them at the same time and all the pups were growing much better than Cinnamons are, hopefully culling the litter down to four will give the remaining bubs a better chance of growing up healthy.
Anyways, pics to follow don't worry I haven't forgotten!
Annie x


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh here you go for the mean time 
This is Mum, before she got pregnant:








She was ever so slender, not underweight, but just very slim before she got pregnant, and she isn't very big even now... I wonder if that's slowing her babies growth?

And this is Dad (Russell):









Annie x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Russel's rather pretty...I think it's fine that doe is thin, because once you get an obesity gene it can be hard to get rid of. Better a (healthy) slender mouse than a chubster, lol!!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks tinyhart, I think he's very handsome 
Yes, you're right, better to have healthy thin mice than unhealthy fat mice, thanks for the second opinion! 

Well I attempted to sex the litter today, I think I'm getting better at it slowly.... I had 5 boys and 3 girls, so i culled four boys (hopefully!) and I'm left with 3 girls and a boy... but with any luck i may have miss-sexed the boy and have four girls :lol: That'll make rehoming easier at least!
Annie x


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

At a week old these babies are doing much better than they were, getting very chubby 









Still looks to be one boy (far left) and the other three are girls... these are all looking for homes so if anyone is taken by their charm who lives near by let me know 
Thanks
Annie x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are so sweet. Where ru located?


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks 
Bridgwater, Somerset UK


----------

